# [V] Playstation 2 Slimeline + 9 Spiele + Xploder Cheatsammlung



## patsche (4. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte gern meine Playstation 2 Slimeline incl. Pad, Memory Card und 8 Spiele Verkaufen.

Final Fantasy 10 (Platinum) + Lösungsbuch
Final Fantasy 12 + Lösungsbuch *Limited*
Dragon Quest - Die Reise des verwunschenen Königs + Lösungsbuch
Shadow Hearts Covenant
Castlevania Curse of Darkness
Smackdown vs. Raw 2006 und *2007*
Gran Turismo 4 (Platinum)
EyeToy 3 + USB Kamera

und die XPloder Cheatsammlung natürlich! 

Einfach mal realistische Preisangaben machen!


----------



## fiumpf (4. Februar 2009)

Falls du einzeln verkaufen solltest melde ich Interesse an folgenden Games an:



			
				patsche am 04.02.2009 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 12 + Lösungsbuch *Limited*
> Gran Turismo 4 (Platinum)
> EyeToy 3 + USB Kamera


----------

